# More Japan sharks



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Went out Saturday morning (4am) in the middle of a good storm. Fishing time doesn't come easy lately so we go when our schedule allows, not the weather. Anyways, I was afraid the rain, overflowing canals and murky water would turn off the bite, if there was one at all. Turns out the opposite. About 30minitrs after the canal next to us burst through the sand bank (0615) and almost washed away my Makaira, it was hit and I landed a decent 7' 8.5" shark. 



The 30mph winds finally stopped about noon and I put the head of a 10lb squid on my everol and less than 30minutes later I had another one on the sand. 7'10"

Squid on 20/0 catch all 



And shark


As far as ID goes. Your guess is as good as mine. They look like black tips. Super pointed snout (not a dusky) no inter dorsal ridge so it could be coppersharks aka: bronze whaler. But the teeth aren't hook shaped on top. They are thin triangle and curve to the side a little bit.

Rolled into Sunday and the weather was perfect. Light wind, sunny skies, calm surf but no fish! Figured it was time to Pack it in and call it a success.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice catch! Looks like a grey reef shark to me.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

That was one possibility except they tend to have black on the dorsal not white or plain color.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm almost positive they're both Blacktips and very healthy ones at that! Nice pics.

Grey Reef Sharks should have a dusky/black edge along the caudal fin and the second dorsal should also bear a dark posterior edge. The snout will be shorter too.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Chris, it's about the only thing that makes sense. One of my buddies suggested it might be a big nose shark but after digging and finally finding a good pic of one the nose on a big nose is rounded and these are very very pointed. If they are tippers, I can't get over how big they are. I've caught three so far and they were 7'8" - 7'11.6"... Basically 8ft. Hopefully we get another one So I can take good pics of it and bring it to the aquarium and ask them.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Here's a chart with different species found in this area. And the jaws from the first one.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Those are definitely Blacktip jaws. Those are big ones too. I've seen videos from divers off of SE Africa with large groups of Blacktips and they seemed to all be 7-8ft. The IGFA record is 270lbs I believe and the species is documented to reaching nearly nine feet in length. Given their worldwide distribution, it's really not a surprise, just odd to think of catching the same species there that you would here.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've caught one Bignose Shark here in the Gulf while Swordfishing in 500ft. Body-wise very similar but the head and nose is considerably different from what I saw.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Chris V is the expert! If he says so Blacktip it is!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Achim2 said:


> Chris V is the expert! If he says so Blacktip it is!


Actually, now that I've looked at them again, I'd say they are both Great Whites. Yep, 100% Great Whites. Both of them. Congrats dude, you've caught two land-based Great Whites.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I'll be selling autographed pics this coming week. $150 each.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

lowprofile;5789778
said:


> I'll be selling autographed pics this coming week. $150 each.


Discount if I pick up myself???:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good looking sharks.....ugly beach compared to ours though!!! Glad you making the most of it over there!!!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

kahala boy said:


> Discount if I pick up myself???:thumbup::thumbup:


You bet!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice foot pix.
Whyme


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

WhyMe said:


> Nice foot pix.
> Whyme


Damnit!


----------

